# in shock - BFP!!!



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Well I was so pessimistic this cycle (and about the whole clomid thing) and look what goes and happens! After four long years of ttc and then the first two clomid cycles ending in BFNs I had really persuaded myself that it wasn't going to work, and spent all Christmas feeling fed up that I was feeling dizzy and miserable and it was all for nothing. I'd even stopped visiting FF as just didn't want to think about ttc at all. The 2ww was just like the other two cycles, felt a bit dizzy a few times, but nothing really different. Then I had some very light spotting on CD30 and then nothing, which I thought was a bit odd. Expected AF on CD33 so told myself to wait until CD34 before testing. That was this morning and it was a really obvious positive, not faint at all. Almost fell over I was so shocked! Will be praying that it sticks (and is in the right place, had an ectopic the only other time I've been pg).

So          to all of you clomid ladies, if it can happen to me it can happen to all of you too! 

Katie x


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Congratulations  KaTiEE  !


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Congrats KaTiEE  wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats on your BFP have a healthy nine months


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

heres to a happy healthy 9 months hunny
xxx​


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations to you..heres to a wonderful 9 months xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Huge congratulations Katie on your  

Nikki


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your    , praying all goes well, hang in there little one


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yay well done and congrats katiee


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Yay, congrats Katiee


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

CONGRAULATIONS KATIEE

  

I know the feeling. Do you know how far gone you are yet?

Hayleyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Well done hunni


kel


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations   

Great news to start the new year off with 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations Katie!!!!!!!!!!!!    another Clomid success!! 

Here's to a very healthy and happy 9 months  

Ros
x


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!    Really hope 2008 will be the year for clomid BFPs 

Hi Hay - I'm on CD36 now, so very early days. Am still in shock as it was the last thing I expected! I'm having a few cramps here and there still, so will be happier when they're gone, and when I've had the scan to check it's not ectopic again. How about you? I think you might be slightly ahead of me?

Katie x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Katie
I'm on CD41 so theres not allot between us. I keep getting some craps too its nothing to worry about i saw my midwife the other day she said that its normall. Ive also had a bit of implantion bleeding too. I feel the same way as you just cant wait for my 1st scan.
Hayleyxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Here is a link for waiting for 1st scan if you are both interested? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122386.270 I found it very useful when i got my BFP as you can share your worries and help support others

Nikki


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

That's brilliant, thanks so much Nikki! It always takes me so long to work out these things for myself 

Maybe see you over there Hayley?

Katie x


----------



## hay (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Nikki.

I will be over there Katie.

Hayleyxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

KaTiEE....

Congratulations hunny, what a lovely start to the New Year, heres to a smooth enjoyable nine months   xx
really pleased for you


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

What a fab start to the new year.

Congrats to you.

Kim xxx


----------

